# Can you help my budgie?



## Raven0121 (9 mo ago)

Does my budgie seem to have a worm on its head? Is there any medication that can treat this condition?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

I don't see any worm on his head; I do see a few pin feathers, is he moulting right now? Sometimes the discoloration can be due to moulting but I can't really see well in the photos. Do you have additional photos of the area that are more in-focus?

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us updated on your little one's condition!! 

Best wishes


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you ever owned a budgie before?*
*Did you do any research before getting him?*

*What I see on your bird's head are pin-feathers (as mentioned by StarlingWings)
Unfortunately, it appears your little one may end up with a fairly "miserable" molt. (See links below).

Budgies generally have a first light molt at around 3 - 4 months old and another at 6 -7 months old.
When a budgie reaches at 1 year old their molts adjust to the Seasons., After the adjustment the budgie will have its big molts in the Spring and Fall. Budgies may also have lighter molts throughout the year; triggered by stress, change in diet or change in environment.

You can supplement your budgie’s diet with egg food during a molt.
This helps your budgies replenish the energy lost during the time they lose and grow in the new feathers.
Additionally, egg food promotes good and healthy feather growth.
It is possible to buy ready-made egg food at any specialized pet store but just as easy to make your own by hard boiling an egg and mashing it up.
If you wish you can mix it with a bit of cooked quinoa and flax seed.
You can also finely chop some veggies and add it to the egg food mix.
If your give your budgie cooked quinoa, be sure you rinse it well several times before cooking.

Budgies get itchy during their molt, so they'll preen and scratch more often. Additionally, they may be sleepier and quieter as molting takes a lot of energy, and their poop could be a little runnier. To make them more comfortable, you can offer them baths either in a shallow dish of water (or Lix-It bath) or by hanging wet greens (romaine lettuce or kale works best) in their cage so they can nibble on it and rub against them.*

*Molting FAQs*
*Miserable Molting*


*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

For sure just pin feathers, my omlette looks exactly the same, colour and all 😊


----------

